

Tell HN: Annoyed with Go Lang - seto28

As a Go player, I'm always interested in articles concerning Go, the game, but as I scan through the titles I see so many posts concerning Go the language that it's becoming annoying.<p>Imagine there's a language called Chess, wouldn't you find that annoying? Or is it just me?
======
willvarfar
As a snake keeper, I'm always interested in articles concerning pythons, the
reptiles, but as I scan through the titles I see so many posts concerning
python the language that it's becoming annoying.

Imagine there's a language called ruby and you were a gem collector, wouldn't
you find that annoying? Or is it just me?

\-- cheap shot, sorry --

Yes its annoying that most languages use names that are not invented for the
purpose. But it only annoys a very small proportion of people. What's the
alternative?

~~~
zoowar
Better searching: "python snake" and "ruby gemstone"

------
zoowar
Why don't you use negation in your searches: "go -golang"

~~~
mooism2
seto28 isn't talking about searching, but about reading the front page.

------
franze
i think a programming language called "Chess" would be awesome, it could be to
C what CoffeeScript is to Javascript.

~~~
mhd
Harder to do with C. Either you'll just add a small syntactical layer on top
of C, mostly for cosmetic purposes (similar to python indentation tools for C
or #define END } ), or you'll basically have a language that compiles to C
(like p2c, f2c, Vala, SmartEiffel etc.).

Haven't seen a decent "transformation" of C that actually gets you more than
it is worth, especially when it comes to interfacing to existing C libraries.

Edit: If you ever decide to make a Chess language, please make an IDE called
Bangkok.

